# Changing out Turbo



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright on my 87 300 Turbo. I want to know all of the plug and play turbos I can put on her. Correct me if I am wrong but don't they run Garret T3s stock? What other turbos can I just "bolt on"


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

by the way is it possible and where could I get a Twin-Turbo kit..

What are the side effects?
What could go wrong?
What would it cost?
Where could I get it?


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

SKD_Tech,

If you have headers (two exhaust manifolds) you can do twin turbo. but running twin turbo you will be pushing twic the boost. Are you sure that that year and all those miles can handle that. I would look into a engine rebuild before going with another turbo, or turbo set-up.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I plan on getting it rebuilt this summer.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey man, that is incorrect. Just b/c you have a twin turbo doesnt mean youre running twice the boost- if youre running one turbo at 20 psi and add another it does not equal 40 psi- it really doesnt do anything except run 20 psi. You cant add pressure to the same amount of pressure and get more. Notice that the plenum on the z32 tt is actually two , not one. One turbo for each bank. With the t-3 you could always get a t-3/t-4 hybrid


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Hey man, that is incorrect. Just b/c you have a twin turbo doesnt mean youre running twice the boost- if youre running one turbo at 20 psi and add another it does not equal 40 psi- it really doesnt do anything except run 20 psi. You cant add pressure to the same amount of pressure and get more. Notice that the plenum on the z32 tt is actually two , not one. One turbo for each bank. With the t-3 you could always get a t-3/t-4 hybrid


I agree.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So I can buy a brand new Garrett T3/T4 hybrid and it should just be a bolt on? No mods? What is the difference with the hybrid?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

A Garrett T3/T04e turbo will equall this:

Your car has an exhuast flange matching a T3 in basic terms....
and a T3/T04 hybrid uses the exhaust T3 sizing turbo and a T4 intake (compresser) side.

This means... your intake is bigger and will compress the air more efficiently and compress more air than the stock....

It depends on if you get ball-bearing (turbo spools nearly 2 or 3 times faster than a normal turbo) which means faster spooling which means faster boost... which means little LAG (amount of time it takes for the exhaust to spin the turbo and compress the intake air)

A good T3/T04e from Garrett will run you about $600 and you can pick any trim level you want on intake and exhuast sides.
Your best bet is a .57 trim on the intake compressor.


Twin Turbo wise... is a waste... more expensive.. but more efficient.
Twin Turbo setups usually have 1 small turbo and 1 big turbo. THis means the small turbo will spool up much faster and give you boost and HP at low RPM's but the big turbo will spool up at higher RPM's. This is a sequential setup.

Twin Turbo setups with the same size turbo's usually have twin turbo's because on V style engines (v-6 engine) compared to an inline 6 engine is because the routing of the piping for the intake and exhuast manifolds are more complicated since each exhuast manifold are on seperate sides of each other. Grr... i'm not making sense. Pretty much, instead of 6 cylinders pushing out all the exhuast gases into one pipe to spool a turbo, instead the setup is split, so 3 cylinders provide spooling for one turbo, and the other 3 spool the other turbo. Twin Turbo's allow faster spooling for more air or boost at lower RPM's and less Lag.

TWIN TURBO'S DO NOT DOUBLE THE BOOST! Only allow faster spooling and more "efficient" air intake compression so they say.

The turbo will bolt right on yes... mods? you may want a more efficient downpipe and since you have a larger intake from the turbo (t4) you can get bigger piping for more air.

Then again if you have a oil cooled or water cooled turbo and you want to switch to whatever side, that would require mods.. but if you keep the stock cooling system your good.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

DO NOT CONVERT TO A TT SET-UP IT WILL KILL HP ON YOUR Z31 AND LIMIT YOUR CARS POTENTIAL. Single Turbo set ups are more efficient. Single Turbos flow more efficiently and are mechanically much simpler. More is not better in the world of Turbos please do not ruin your Z31 by wasting your money on a TT set up. Look at all the grand national cars (HIGH HIGH HP VEHICLES) they all are single turbos also if you look at alot of high power cars that were originally TT you will notice that they inevitably convert to a single turbo design. TTs will only give you off boost response they will never get you anywhere. Ball Bearing Turbos are nothing better then a normal Turbo in the end on a Z31 they are a waste of money Turbos spool faster becasue of lighter internals NOT BECAUSE OF BALL BEARINGS. If you want some ideas on Turbos look to Jim Wolfe Technologies http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/ they have been working with Z31s for years and they really know their Zs. 
The single turbo is much better keep the set up on the Z31 just upgrade your turbo.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright on my 87 300 Turbo. I want to know all of the plug and play turbos I can put on her. Correct me if I am wrong but don't they run Garret T3s stock? What other turbos can I just "bolt on"


THe JWT Sport 450 turbo is the biggest plug and play turbo yo ucan run, it can produce 450 hp. Its an internal wastegate TO4E/T31 combo.

Mike


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They also have a nice package that comes with a turbo of your choice (what type of Turbo you need for your set-up), if you need it an intercooler, bigger injectors, a cobra MAF, the Popcharger (cone filter that goes on the end of the new cobra maf), a computer reburn (to what mods you have on the car), and a few other nicities that will really boost your engines power. Prices Vary LOL


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> They also have a nice package that comes with a turbo of your choice (what type of Turbo you need for your set-up), if you need it an intercooler, bigger injectors, a cobra MAF, the Popcharger (cone filter that goes on the end of the new cobra maf), a computer reburn (to what mods you have on the car), and a few other nicities that will really boost your engines power. Prices Vary LOL


Good point, the package with a 3" or bigger exhaust and a front mount will turn a Z31 into a rocketship.

Mike


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

How much is the package?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> How much is the package?


It matters what you want and how much you really want to spend. Go onto the site and look at the stuff for the Z31.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been there and looked I want : 
The 450 Turbo
and a Intercooler 
Injectors
and a Reburned ECU


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

LOL the 450 Package? Or the 450 Turbo upgrade there is a package too. Your going to really have to work up to that big of a turbo and there are alot of other mods you will have to do first.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The Turbo Upgrade.... Explain on what I need to upgrade before I get a new turbo so I can be ready


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Where should I start hummm. Fisrt off Exhaust your going to have to go turbo-back and this should be designed around the turbo you want. Next Intake this is a must (they all are a must) if you over look this step you will kill your potential and possibly have your intake hose collapse (not good). You will have to get an intercooler of course. You will need to buff up your cooling system (radiator all that fun stuff maybe even do an electric fan conversion (not easy but worth it). You will have to upgrade the injectors (JWT has them), MAF (JWT will sell you a SVT Cobra MAF get it and the popcharger, the filter that comes with it, and be happy), you will need a high flow fuel pump (ah Z32 TT PUMP), and fuel lines will need to be revamped. Engine internals now here are alot of options. It all matters how much power you are making stock internals are good to 400-500HP change out the pistons and even more. The weak link will be the crank (it is cast) but hey Z32 TT cranks and rods can be custom installed and then power is endless. You can also get the comp from JWT but you will have to have it written to all your mods (only way it works is to give them everything they have done so they can reburn the computer to work with all the mods). Your going to have to get a new throttle body (240SX throttle body works but you will have to port match). You will need to port match of course and even though Nissan used the maximum displacment theory with the VG30E and VG30ET you might want to invest in a port and polish. Also cams will be needed get a good set (not cams designed for the non turbo VG30E). Of course there is more then just upgrading the engine. Your going to need a high performance clutch and lots of extra parts. You will have to upgrade your ignition. Metal head gaskets will be a good idea.

NOT ALL OF THIS IS NECESSARY BUT IN BUILDING YOUR CAR IT WILL BE NEEDED and of course its all about how much boost you run and how much power you make but all of these would be good ideas. And i didn't list everything there is more have fun.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ive been there too and I want:
The blond with the big jugs
The brunette thats licking her buttocks
Me in the middle

oops- wrong site- I thought you said jimmy ****** .com


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

errrrrr ummmmm what can I say. LOL your right that is most definetaly the wrong site yuppers. I think there might be a slight difference between a turbo blowing air into an engine and those two girls blowing your errrrrrr umm you get the point yeah.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright cool.. I am deciding what kind of clutch I want to put in since that is the first order of business (mine shot shit) Any suggestions on a high performance?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

STAY AWAY FROM CENTERFORCE. Nismo makes a clutch for the Z31 http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=223. Exedy makes a high performance clutch but I ahve yet to hear about how good it is. The nissan clutch should be good for awhile. There are a few others but I am not sure which is the best.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I am going to go ahead and get a OEM clutch for right now because I don't really have the cash but it's nice to know thanks for the Nismo.. That's probably what I'll get in the long run


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> ive been there too and I want:
> The blond with the big jugs
> The brunette thats licking her buttocks
> Me in the middle
> ...


Hey! Keep it cool, ok?


----------

